# Vaping And Children/babies.



## MurderDoll (17/5/14)

Something u have been thinkung about the last couple days. 

How safe is it with vaping around kids or babies in general.

I know safe than sorry is a better approach. Dont risk smoking around them. But sometimes you have a vape on the way into the mall and a family with kids or babies walk past while you're having a vape.

Whats your take on this?


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

Read this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/health-related-facts-about-electronic-cigarettes.1148/ and all the other threads posted on the forum you posted this thread of yours.


----------



## Riaz (17/5/14)

i vape whilst holding my 3 month old in my arms. i dont exhale in her face obviously, but the vapor is clearly in the air.

ive done extensive reading and researching, and concluded that the exhales vapor is safe.

when i was on stinkies, i never ever smoked near my kids (well i only had one at the time i was still on analogues)

i cannot stand the sight of parents smoking in a car with kids in it!!! drives me INSANE

on another note, when im driving with my kids in the car, i always have my window slightly open and blow the smoke out of the window (with the russian at 0.9 ohms, there is quite a lot of vapor  ) 

all said and done, i still practice some caution even after knowing the vapor is practically harmless

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot (13/11/14)

I usually avoid vaping around public. I often get the "what the f* are you doing" look, and the "You cant Smoke here" look. when walking past kids i try not to vape. I know its harmless but other parents who don't have a clue will usually have a problem with it, and Dont want to give vaping a bad name like smoking has. Often people haven't got a clue and I often get the comment "You do know that's worse then cigarettes right?" LOL have you heard of Google ? Propaganda? 

My funniest moment is actually cloud chasing in the smoking section of a restaurant and when smokers start to get angry, you know you doing a good job  My lady says I need to be a sales Rep aswell, everywhere we go for dinner Im chucking clouds and I must have a min of 3 people ask me what that is and where can they get one. Giving them a 5min run down on vaping and how to avoid smoking and twisps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Something u have been thinkung about the last couple days.
> 
> How safe is it with vaping around kids or babies in general.
> 
> ...



They will be safe, don't worry about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

I am so used to avoiding people, kids and babies with smoke, that it's second nature to do so.

I've just carried on with my habits.

This actually reminds me, few weeks ago. At my daughters school (primary) for a netball tournament. This guy was merrily puffing away in a Twisp, and I did notice he was getting some rather unflattering looks.

I don't see a point in now doing it wherever I want. No good will come of drawing attention to it.

I'm not bothered at all. I like my quick time outs for a smoke (now a vape) somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

